# Need ideas for an inlay project



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

I am looking for guidance on what to do for the outer border surrounding this fleur de lis. I already have one idea but it doesn’t involve trying to inlay something in a groove.... simply because i don’t know what to try putting in there even if I’m successful at cutting an accurate groove around it. And i feel I’d need to be a magician or have a laser cutter to cut the inlay piece(s). 
So basically I’m looking for ideas here on how to handle this outline. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Go to StewMac or Luthiers Mercantile and look at the binding and purfling for guitars. You'll find plenty of choices for that outline. You'll be able to glue it on and use a razor saw to cut the miters at the points.

David


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

The Fleur De Lis is on our flag 4 times (Quebec, Canada) I love it. Do you really need a border, I find it looks good as is.


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

Danman1957 said:


> The Fleur De Lis is on our flag 4 times (Quebec, Canada) I love it. Do you really need a border, I find it looks good as is.




I kinda want the border, yes. It looks “skinny” as it is. I actually had to print it out without the border to see if i had screwed up somehow. But nah that’s how it is. The border really messes with your head and changes the look. Besides, it’s a New Orleans Saints piece, and their fleur de lis has the border lol. 

I also sanded the edges of my stencil some more to make it a bit smoother next time. I also have to trim the edges of the stencil card slightly so things line up a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Go to StewMac or Luthiers Mercantile and look at the binding and purfling for guitars. You'll find plenty of choices for that outline. You'll be able to glue it on and use a razor saw to cut the miters at the points.
> 
> David




I ordered some of this and will certainly try it out. Looks like a very nice solution! Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Sir,
I saw something somewhat similar. I will try and explain it to you. It was a diamond shape set inside a circle. The Circle was large enough that an inlay could go all around the diamond edges. The circle had the inlay on both the inside of the circle and the outside of the circle. The top and bottom of the diamond inlay and the inside circle of the inlay all just touched at the points of the diamond. All of this was done on a C N C machine. A 1/8 in bottom bit was used to create the Diamond Shape. The inlay was created using 30 degrees by 60 degrees bit. The diamond shape was only one eight of an inch deep. The Inlay cuts were just a bit deeper. Within diamond, he had inscrolled the letters, To (her name) All My love (his name) and the date was inscrolled as well. It was very well done and really beautiful. I do not remember, but I think there may have been a pocket cut made over all the full of the diamond area. 
This was all set up on base at the bottom of the wood. This project was not cut all the way through at any point.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Sir,
I saw something somewhat similar. I will try and explain it to you. It was a diamond shape set inside a circle. The Circle was large enough that an inlay could go all around the diamond edges. The circle had the inlay on both the inside of the circle and the outside of the circle. The top and bottom of the diamond inlay and the inside circle of the inlay all just touched at the points of the diamond. All of this was done on a C N C machine. A 1/8 in bottom bit was used to create the Diamond Shape. The inlay was created using 30 degrees by 60 degrees bit. The diamond shape was only one eight of an inch deep. The Inlay cuts were just a bit deeper. Within diamond, he had inscrolled the letters, To (her name) All My love (his name) and the date was inscrolled as well. It was very well done and really beautiful. I do not remember, but I think there may have been a pocket cut made over all the full of the diamond area. 
This was all set up on base at the bottom of the wood. This project was not cut all the way through at any point.


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, i don't have a Cnc machine and I'm not really following what you're trying to describe. I am curious to try to understand though!


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Go to StewMac or Luthiers Mercantile and look at the binding and purfling for guitars. You'll find plenty of choices for that outline. You'll be able to glue it on and use a razor saw to cut the miters at the points.
> 
> David




Worked out very nicely!!! Thank you!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent! Looks good, too. Good job.

David


----------



## Mickeyfolse (Feb 1, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Excellent! Looks good, too. Good job.
> 
> David




Thank you. I’m pleased with the results. I’d do some things differently if i had to do it again. But that’s why I’m here. To learn. This was one of the first three inlays I’ve ever done. The other two are posted in other threads. I’ve found a calling of sorts i believe. I’ll be doing a lot more. And hopefully getting better at it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

